# Elementary Schools



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi all,

We are relocating with 2 small children in September and are focusing on Port Macquarie, Newcastle, Sydney, Melbourne areas. Does anyone have experience with elementary schools? Could you recommend a school or area? I have researched top schools but was looking for a personal recommendation. Thanks!


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

What are your requirements in terms of school? Great academically or just good place to learn with good students/teachers? 

Just search for the top ranked ones. Those should be good.

By the way, there's no such thing as an A here (since you're coming from the US).


----------

